

Show HN: Single page json configurable personal site I made - austex
https://github.com/austexcn/personal-site

======
austex
Saw fellow Austinite Chris's post here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9869093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9869093)

and thought I'd post my personal site code too (decided to steal his icons in
the process).

What's cool about this site is you can host it free on heroku. Hope you like
it!

~~~
fiatjaf
You can host almost any website for free on Heroku.

But this one you can host for free on GitHub Pages, and you don't need Ruby at
all, you just need the static files.

~~~
austex
Oh that's awesome. Will js work too?

~~~
fiatjaf
Yes. JS runs in the browser.

~~~
austex
I probably should have clarified. I mean, if you host the project on github
pages will the other assets of the project aside from the static html page be
served (css, js, images, etc)?

~~~
huac
yes

